# Rare and Endangered Breeds



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I know we have a few rare/endangered breeds on here including the Mountain Pleasure Horse. These are my two:

My grulla roan mare Wakiya:


























My perlino dun sabino stallion Coronado:


























They are registered Spanish Barbs, aka Colonial Spanish Horses and are listed as threatened with the American Livestock Breed Conservancy (with some strains in danger of extinction) and critical with the Equus Survival Trust. 

They are a hardy versatile breed that can excel in just about any discipline. There are members of the breed in the UK in show jumping, endurance horses winning awards in the AERC, many horses that work cows for a living, a few dabbling in dressage, some eventers, many doing therapy work and teaching kids to ride, many pleasure and trail horses and I plan to start my horses in working equitation. There just isn't a huge number of these horses and many people who have them don't show them for fear that the breed would be ruined due to modern fads. 

Close relatives with some being double registered as Spanish Barbs are the California Vaquero Horse or sulphur horse and the registered Spanish Mustang. Other Colonial Spanish horses include the banker ponies, florida cracker horse, marsh tacky, choctaw horse and a few remaining feral strains such as the cerbat and mckinley/romero horses.

They come in every color and pattern including LP with the exception of the silver gene which has not been found in the breed. Common colors are grulla, dun, black, bay, sabino, buckskin and other cream derivatives. Many horses have multiple pattern genes.

Genetic disorders are extremely rare (a few isolated cases of DSLD, but non were SBHA registered) LWO is present, horses are generally healthy and have very good hooves and rarely need to be shod. A few will show gait, lateral and diagonal gaits are found.

So that's a wrap about my breed anyone else have a rare/endangered equine they'd like to showcase?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Here in the UK we have the Rare Breeds Survival Trust, and on their watchlist, we have four critically endangered breeds - the Cleveland Bay, the Suffolk Punch, the Eriskay, and the Hackney.

Out of these, one of my favourites is the Cleveland Bay. They are gorgeous, and it's really sad to see the breed in a critical condition. They've been used for pretty much anything and everything since the 17th Century, and replaced the black Hanovarians in the Queens stables at one point, and are still used as her carriage horses.


----------



## TheBlack (Feb 7, 2014)

*Rocky Mountain horse*

the rocky mountain horse: 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=rock...es%2C-video%2C-and-information.html;1600;1200


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I love silver black horses, so for a while I always wanted a Black Forest horse. I don't have any pictures but just look them up, they are drafts like Norkeirs (sp?). Last time I checked theres less than 100 or so registered stallions left. I love their long flowing manes and their colouring


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I really want a Carolina Marsh Tacky, I am a sucker for grulla and dun though.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like KigerQueen wants to own and breed more than Kigers now... XD!


----------



## Sue Moore (Apr 7, 2014)

It's nice to hear about the lesser none breeds of horses and pony's and hopefully raise awareness to promote the breeds further.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The Exmoor pony is on the endangered list - and has some unique features that make it one of the closest living relatives to the primitive horse


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I once owned a purebred Hungarian North Star - the breed now comes under the classification of Furioso - North Star and the old North Star brand / breed name is not used anymore.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

The Akhal-Teke! 

I absolutely love them! There are about 100 in Canada and a few more in the USA. I just got back to Saskatchewan from an internship at a breeder in BC. These horses stole my heart.









Super smart, beautiful, smooth to ride, etc, etc. 

I really want a purebred or crossbred.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> Here in the UK we have the Rare Breeds Survival Trust, and on their watchlist, we have four critically endangered breeds - the Cleveland Bay, the Suffolk Punch, the Eriskay, and the Hackney.
> 
> Out of these, one of my favourites is the Cleveland Bay. They are gorgeous, and it's really sad to see the breed in a critical condition. They've been used for pretty much anything and everything since the 17th Century, and replaced the black Hanovarians in the Queens stables at one point, and are still used as her carriage horses.


The Cleveland Bay's are my favorite breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Canadian Horse*

Well in Canada it's the Canadian Horse, Canada's National Horse. They went from endangered to rare in the last couple of years. They beautiful horse with incredible tempers and work ethics. I'm breaking a 2 yr old as we speak whos fully papered, microchipped and DNA tested, the whole works.

Here are some photos of the breed.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> The Akhal-Teke!
> 
> I absolutely love them! There are about 100 in Canada and a few more in the USA. I just got back to Saskatchewan from an internship at a breeder in BC. These horses stole my heart.
> 
> ...


I ADORE tekes, they are my favorite breed. I doubt they're as endangered as some of the breeds listed here, luckily. Let alone here in Estonia we have about +50 of them. There's HUGE amounts of them in Russia and of course Asia, Turkmenistan etc. I read somewhere that there's around 4000 of them worldwide. 

But they are becoming ever so popular these days, with their magic 'shiny coat' that more and more people want to own one. I don't see them becoming extinct in the near future


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

My Lipizzaner, Favory Triskella II

According to wikipedia there are about 11,000 registered Lipizzaner in the world! I found mine on craigslist! o.o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQFxsyDRYTs


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

My horse is only half Shire so she doesn't count but someday I would like to own a pure Shire. They are at "critical" levels according to the American Livestock Breeds Conservancy. The estimated global population of the breed is less than 2,000. It's sad such a beautiful and well-tempered breed is on the decline. Though I feel like many draft breeds are facing similar hardships due to the shrinking need for them in the farming and logging industry.




























And here is my half-a-rare-breed mare (which ultimately makes her a grade and not really rare at all).


----------

